# Very good website for reptiles, and everything else!



## FortunateSon (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.repticzone.com


----------



## kyguylal (Aug 25, 2007)

repticzone is highly recomended. I have been there for two years now


----------



## FortunateSon (Aug 25, 2007)

lol, whats your username for it?


----------



## kyguylal (Aug 26, 2007)

kyguylal lol. Im on the leopard gecko forum mostly. Two years this september. Whats your user name?


----------



## Ian (Aug 28, 2007)

That forum uses a very nice forum script.

I wonder if it is custom built?

Excellent site as well.


----------

